# For the women - What happened to your marriage



## New Beginnings (Sep 9, 2009)

I have been thinking about this a lot. I know what went wrong in my marriage but I am really curious what the women in this forum think about their own situations or viewpoints are to their own marriage's failure. Specifically, what do you feel caused the downfall of the marriage or the disconnect from your spouse. What would you say caused your disconnect from your husband or what was it that he didn't do that if he did, things would have possibly worked out differently. 

In a nutshell, what do you wish was different about his behavior or actions. Please be somewhat descriptive for the thick headed men out there that you gals all know we are. 

Not sure exactly where I am going with this other than to see thru the eyes of a woman what should have been different in their relationships.


----------



## Believe (Aug 27, 2009)

Oh lawrd there are a million things I would have done differently. I would have appreciated my H much, much more. I would have focused on praising him for all the little things he did instead of pointing out all the wrong things he was doing. I would have stroked his ego and made him feel so important. I would have let him know what a wonderful father he was all the time. I would have trusted him more. I would have held back all my negative comments and jealousy. I would have listened to him and not added unnecessary advice. I would have trusted him to make decisions on his own and get the chance to show me that he can handle things. I would have sat down with him on the sofa when he asked me to stop cleaning and relax and sit with him. I would have lived in the moment and enjoyed it instead of always worrying about what could happen in the future! Why does all this come in hindsight? If only I could go back and be able to love the man of my dreams as he so should have been loved.


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

What went wrong: Focus on the kids became primary. Taking 
each other for granted. Not putting God first. My depression several years ago and my search for meaning. He became emotionally detached last year and felt the "grass is greener" and wanted to be alone. He is going through his own soul searching.

What I wish were different about HIS actions: I wish he were more emotionally expressive. I wish he would have told me he was unhappy. I wish he would admit his role in the downfall of the marriage. I wish he wouldn't mind a little conflict and comfrontation.


----------



## optimistvik (Aug 4, 2009)

I wish i trust him more, some feeling is pulling me down got to figure what it is.. hoping things will change.


----------



## Calypso (May 11, 2009)

I wish I had expressed myself more and opened up the lines of communication. We both are guilty of that hind site is 20/20? We both did our own thing and that caused us to drift apart. Now we are trying to work on getting past his affair. I tell him I love him everyday. I make sure to Thank him for all the little things he does. I tell him he's sexy and I love him. It's never to late to start over. A new day is a new beginning. I wish I had done all this years ago I let it slip as much as he did. But we have a second chance to make it right. I ask him to grow old with me the best is yet to be.


----------



## 20yrs (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, yes and yes to all the above .... and a good reminder to me too, as my hubby went to bed a few minutes ago and I should NEVER let him go to bed alone! 

So off to bed I go! Gnight all.... tomorrow is a brand new day to start afresh. Isn't that glorious!


----------



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

There are so many reasons why

Pick one, it's like a poke in the eye

Lying, cheating, beating

Ha Ha

Slowly she turned

The long marriage about to adjourn

Who can it be now?, Who can it be now?

Whose that knocking at my door

bang, bang

Don't come round here no more

So many reasons, so little time

Parsley, sage rosemary and thyme

Remember me to one who lives there

She once was a true love of mine

Then the song ends


----------

